# 5700xt powercolor red devil/bios flash



## Punx85 (Mar 12, 2021)

wondered if anyone could help. I’m on teamredminer.... 5700xt powercolor red devil... everything was fine stock, hashing 52.0 stable for days, decided to flash the silent side of 5700xt to squeeze more out, everything seemed fine started up miner, same wattman settings, hashing 55.5 according to the team red miner. But my shares changed drastically, Went to bed and had 99 shares after 10 hours, switched back to oc side (where I had it originally, back to 52.0 mhs) and everything seems ok again, 45 shares in 1.5 hours. Confusing


----------



## phill (Mar 13, 2021)

Hi @Punx85 

All I know from running my two 5700 Liquid Devil cards is that I've tried flashing them, doesn't work...  Left alone!  Both are hashing about the 52.4MH ish rate and they are both completely stable   Amazing cards if I'm honest...
I just wish one of my cards where slightly better than they are with the memory cooling, 90C on my first card, then 62/64C on my second...  Same loop and such but there we are...  Might have to take the card apart to see what is going on with the first one....  

I'd flash back the original bios on the other bios, leave it be running at 52MH...  Sometimes flashing cards just isn't worth it at all...   (If its not broke, don't fix it...)


----------



## Punx85 (Mar 13, 2021)

Thanks for your input bro.... that’s what I just did and now it’s at 53.1 on pheonix miner, 99 watts... I guess I should just be happy with it  does the dashboard for ethermine take a while to read accurately ? Been hashing at the 53 for almost 2 hours but my estimated daily seems too low and now gaining much eth yet (I know I only have the one card but usually the 4th digit climes somewhat steadily, If you can’t tell I’m a bit of a newb lol


----------

